# Outlook 2007 452 Error: too many recipients



## tc123uk (Jul 6, 2007)

Can anyone help me with this please.

For years i've been using distribution lists usually to about a 100 clients or so. I have upgraded to outlook 2007 and now I keep getting the error message below when I try and Bcc to my list.

452 Error: too many recipients

I can't seem to find a way past this can anyone help ?????

Thanks


----------

